# ECEDRS Invited to The 2012 GM Nationals!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.carlisleevents.com/events/gm-nationals/

An Electric Drag Car?








GM Nationals Go Green With a Unique Display

Electric Drag Racing is becoming more popular than many would have guessed as recently as five years ago. Now, an electric racer will be on display as part of the GM weekend. Car owner Ron Adamowicz is bringing his ride to Carlisle.

It's not just electric, it's FAST! How about a run time of of 10.08 at a speed of 127.75 m.p.h. in 2011? Better yet, the team has tweaked the car with a lighter 2012 Camaro body, more powerful controllers and lighter battery pack. They're hoping for a run in the 7 second range on a 1/4 mile strip.

Team Haiyine will have their shot at Quarter Aces Drag-O-Way as part of the ever popular drag racing fun!

East Coast Electric Drag Racing Series
Team Haiyine
Quarter Aces Drag-O-Way


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see the new Camaro Body when it's finished....


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Ellrot said:


> Can't wait to see the new Camaro Body when it's finished....


Soon! I will have pics.


----------

